# Letting puppy of the lead



## pops (Aug 12, 2011)

I am going to start taking Tilly to the park from tomorrow. Can anyone suggest when it's a good idea to let them of the lead?
She knows her name at home and comes when i call her. 

The thought of taking her of the lead makes me a bit nervous.
Any ideas or suggestions?


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

tomorrow is good., if your worried get a log with of washing line and attach it to her collar, let it drag. that way if she bounce about you just stand on the line and real her in.

take treats and just have fun, get her to chace you, run away from her a call her she will come running.


----------



## pops (Aug 12, 2011)

Thank you I will try that!! Wish me luck.


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

pops said:


> Thank you I will try that!! Wish me luck.


You will be fine .....we took 11 week old Bess for first walk out this afternoon. We let her off lead and she had a lovely time ....came when called, wanted to stick with us. Take treats, and have a lovely time.


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

Hello! Our 12 week old pup went off lead for the first time yesterday and also loved it. It was so easy and relaxing - they don't want to stray much when young so it's much better to do it early rather than later when they are more curious - go for it! You'll love it as much as she does!


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Yup, I agree with all that - she won't want to go far from you anyway


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

I agree too - Betty 'sticks' to our side. The biggest trouble is not treading
on here as she does weave from one side to another!!


----------



## Tabby (Aug 13, 2011)

Just go for it  So long as the area is safe she will be fine. Take lots of treats and be brave


----------



## pops (Aug 12, 2011)

It went really well!! She did not really leave our side. Lots of running and chasing!!we had a great time.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

The first time is always scary... just do it .. if you are really neavous use a long line as advised by Kendal I think, or a flexi lead may help... the bets idea is just ti be brave and let her off, in a secure field or enclosed space .... generally they stay very close to their owner .. Cockapoo are people dogs and they want to be with you ....


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

JoJo said:


> The first time is always scary... just do it .. if you are really neavous use a long line as advised by Kendal I think, or a flexi lead may help... the bets idea is just ti be brave and let her off, in a secure field or enclosed space .... generally they stay very close to their owner .. Cockapoo are people dogs and they want to be with you ....


dont use a flexi, if you dropped it and she was running, i know several dogs who just kept running because of the clatering behind them. one dog was gone for over an hour before her dad called her at work to tell her he couldnt find him. he was eventualy found nackerd in the park after about 2 hours. 

realy against flexies, so many dogs get hit by cars because of them. just a long drag line will do you can get them on ebay for a couple of quid or just a washing line.


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

kendal said:


> dont use a flexi, if you dropped it and she was running, i know several dogs who just kept running because of the clatering behind them. one dog was gone for over an hour before her dad called her at work to tell her he couldnt find him. he was eventualy found nackerd in the park after about 2 hours.
> 
> realy against flexies, so many dogs get hit by cars because of them. just a long drag line will do you can get them on ebay for a couple of quid or just a washing line.


I'm not keen on flexies either - they teach a dog to pull. That was our experience anyway after teaching to walk at heel, we lost the lead for a while so used the flexi. When we found the lead she was pulling like mad .....back to square one for a while.


----------



## myrab (Jul 7, 2011)

We let Lola off the lead in an enclosed field the first time she was allowed out. She does come when called so continued off the lead for the rest of the walk just putting her lead on before getting back to the car park. She has been off the lead several times now and also on the beach. Probably easier for us as we have an older dog and whichever one we call, they both come back.


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

pops said:


> I am going to start taking Tilly to the park from tomorrow. Can anyone suggest when it's a good idea to let them of the lead?
> She knows her name at home and comes when i call her.
> 
> The thought of taking her of the lead makes me a bit nervous.
> Any ideas or suggestions?


Glad you first walk went well. 

Couple of quick things for new off lead dog walkers. When you call them back, get in habit of touching their collar. They need to learn that Come means come right to me so I can touch your collar - not come close-ish but I can't quite reach.

Also, during a walk, put their lead back on at random times and let them back off. As they get older you don't want them to associate the lead with the end of the walk, otherwise you'll end up with a dog thats reluctant to come back.

Even now with Millie at 7 months I always ask Millie to 'wait nicely' whilst I put her lead on. Luckily she sits until I've put her lead on. She then gets a treat. Funnily she taught me this from the word go !


----------

